# Pics of my Black Machine 8



## Maniacal (Jul 17, 2009)

I have had a few requests for this so here you go. I will take some more up to date photos soon as this guitar now has Haussel pickups.


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 17, 2009)

man, I am speechless, this instrument is absolutely outstanding!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 17, 2009)

That is amazing


----------



## chicks (Jul 17, 2009)

totally beautiful , if you dont mind me asking how much did you pay for the guitar


----------



## Andii (Jul 17, 2009)

Expletives


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 17, 2009)

That is all.


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 17, 2009)

Looks great but shit don't put it on the ground!!


----------



## Andii (Jul 17, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> Looks great but shit don't put it on the ground!!



That's what I was thinking....among other things. I want one of these. I've never seen a pic of a guitar and liked it so much. I think I want a six string BM. Maybe one day.


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Jul 17, 2009)

Holy shit this is awesome!!
Post more pics please!!


----------



## TimSE (Jul 17, 2009)

this makes me sad  i want one


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 17, 2009)

Fuck. me.. sideways...

Scales?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jul 17, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> Looks great but shit don't put it on the ground!!



i bet doug did that. i'v seen him do it a bunch and then when i mentioned something about "what kind of idiot puts a superbadass guitar on concrete", i got about a dozen "well, its his guitar, he can do what he wants" responces. So just let them fuck up their shit if they want


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 17, 2009)

Guys, i do that all the time for my pictures....

It gives it an epic distressed look...

I put a sock under the guitar to protect it....

You really think that somebody will lay such a guitar on the floor without protecting it?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 17, 2009)

hot guitar!

those 808s look fucking massive!


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jul 17, 2009)

oh mah gawd! that is amazing... that bridge looks sexy!


----------



## Maniacal (Jul 17, 2009)

I put some foam pads under the guitar. And yes I mind you asking how much it was ;-)



Rachmaninoff said:


> Holy shit this is awesome!!
> Post more pics please!!



What part of the guitar do you want pics of?


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 17, 2009)

I want to know the scale lengths dammit!


----------



## -Nolly- (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice one Jon, I've always loved your 884 



Cheesebuiscut said:


> I want to know the scale lengths dammit!



25.5"-28"


----------



## Empryrean (Jul 17, 2009)

Dats a pretty gitah. You should take moe pics


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 17, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> 25.5"-28"



Do you know what gauges he uses and if he keeps it in standard?


----------



## -Nolly- (Jul 17, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Do you know what gauges he uses and if he keeps it in standard?



This is complete guesswork, but given that he is a teacher, I would imagine he tunes to E standard mainly, and I expect he uses the 9-84 set that Doug developed with Newtone strings.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 17, 2009)

Hmmmm, I wonder how that low string sounds. 84 would be nice and tight!

Just curious if you knew since you already knew the scale. There doesn't happen to be any youtube videos of this guitar being played or anything eh?


----------



## -Nolly- (Jul 17, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Hmmmm, I wonder how that low string sounds. 84 would be nice and tight!
> 
> Just curious if you knew since you already knew the scale. There doesn't happen to be any youtube videos of this guitar being played or anything eh?



Jon has a few videos up here:

YouTube - OpulenceOfKnowledge's Channel

84 is just about perfect for a low F# or F. 86 seems to be the point at which things get a bit too undefined.


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Jul 17, 2009)

hubahubahubahuba....

Pure win. The EMGs have possibly the hugest housing I have ever seen.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 17, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> 84 is just about perfect for a low F# or F. 86 seems to be the point at which things get a bit too undefined.



Damn he never touches the low string in any of the videos >< But you answered my question anyway haha!


----------



## MTech (Jul 17, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> J
> 
> 84 is just about perfect for a low F# or F. 86 seems to be the point at which things get a bit too undefined.



That's interesting cause at the same time bands like After The Burial sound extremely tight and have great tone and they're using a 72 for F.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jul 17, 2009)

MTech said:


> That's interesting cause at the same time bands like After The Burial sound extremely tight and have great tone and they're using a 72 for F.



Yeah dude, that's fair enough if it works for them. I'm talking specifically about the Blackmachine F8 though. In my experience the Newtone 84 sounds absolutely perfect in that guitar - plenty of fundamental without stifling the harmonic detail.


----------



## White Cluster (Jul 17, 2009)

Who do i gotta blow to get me one ?? 
I'm not gay but goddammit I'll suck the skin off for an F8.


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Jul 17, 2009)

White Cluster said:


> Who do i gotta blow to get me one ??
> I'm not gay but goddammit I'll suck the skin off for an F8.



See this is where lying becomes a bad habit 

I wish Doug would just come out with his semi-affordable series. I requires da Blackmachine B7 right nowser.


----------



## MTech (Jul 17, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> Yeah dude, that's fair enough if it works for them. I'm talking specifically about the Blackmachine F8 though. In my experience the Newtone 84 sounds absolutely perfect in that guitar - plenty of fundamental without stifling the harmonic detail.


The guitar looks insane so I'm sure the sound is to match. I'd just think that string would have some serious tension behind it!!


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Jul 17, 2009)

MTech said:


> The guitar looks insane so I'm sure the sound is to match. I'd just think that string would have some serious tension behind it!!



Teh virgin tightness.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 17, 2009)

MTech said:


> The guitar looks insane so I'm sure the sound is to match. I'd just think that string would have some serious tension behind it!!



22~ish lbs, IMO thats perfect for the low string


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 17, 2009)

Epicness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## MTech (Jul 18, 2009)

Be sure to post some clips or link to them if you already posted them in a diff thread!!



RawrItsRaptor said:


> Teh virgin tightness.


Awwww yea!


----------



## rareform707 (Jul 18, 2009)

gas!
beautiful instrument sir


----------



## vontetzianos (Jul 18, 2009)

That top wood is gorgeous.


----------



## Maniacal (Jul 18, 2009)

I have some clips of me playing the low F sharp somewhere, I will upload them to youtube. I actually tune the low string to an E now, I dont play with much gain so I can just about get away with it. 

I really want another one of these guitars!


----------



## coreysMonster (Jul 18, 2009)

damn, you people on this forum really piss me off with your awesome gear!


----------



## Luuk (Jul 18, 2009)

I. WANT. BLACK. MACHINE.


----------



## st2012 (Jul 18, 2009)

Damn.......That is all.


----------



## DethCaek (Jul 18, 2009)

Guess who creamed his pants?

Hint, it's me.


----------



## Maniacal (Jul 18, 2009)

Here are a few clips of me playing it. 

I will put some low end riffing on here soon.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 18, 2009)

marry me!!!! PPPPPPPPPPWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZ

oh and i'll take the dude holding you too, i am not that fussy!!!

i heard you say FUCK but where was the mistake?!!!

killer guitar, killer skills, you deserve it that's for sure!!!


----------



## Apophis (Jul 18, 2009)

looks AWESOME


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks great, man!


----------



## Fred (Jul 18, 2009)

Fucking hell, man! Every time I see a Blackmachine I cry a little.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Jul 18, 2009)

i know Black Machine guitars are on the lighter side, but weight wise how much does that baby top out at?


----------



## TimSE (Jul 18, 2009)

Maniacal said:


> Here are a few clips of me playing it.
> 
> I will put some low end riffing on here soon.




what happened to the EMGs?


----------



## Fred (Jul 18, 2009)

First post: "I will take some more up to date photos soon as this guitar now has Haussel pickups."


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 18, 2009)

They're where they deserve to be, not in the guitar 


Also a thought: Blackmachine should start installing fleshlights in their guitars standard for obvious reasons. yes?


----------



## Maniacal (Jul 18, 2009)

what are you implying about Black Machine owners?


----------



## Phil (Jul 18, 2009)

Awesome guitar and playing. More clips please!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 18, 2009)

@jonathan : i saw on youtube a video of a brasilian guy playing FOTB up to 300bpm i think. he only played for the BPM. i think the guiness world record people were there

i haven't been able to find it again, but apprently that gentleman has been studying guitar his whole life, and is quite a famous person in Brasil. It seems that he started giving lessons when he was 13 since he was so talented.

he is a bit chubby, long hair, maybe 5ft8 or 9 i'll try to find the vids

EDIT : found him

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BynUZOJc8QI


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 18, 2009)

My statement had absolutely nothing to do with the owners and everything to do with the guitars...


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 18, 2009)

@cheesebiscuit : except the guitargasm above is a mild one compare to the F8 induced pantsquake!!!

still a guitargasm is a guitargasm!!!!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 18, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> @cheesebiscuit : except the guitargasm above is a mild one compare to the F8 induced pantsquake!!!
> 
> still a guitargasm is a guitargasm!!!!



Foshizzeth, my nizzeth.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jul 19, 2009)

goddamn, man, your picking is intense!!!! very fast and clean... any tips?


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Jul 19, 2009)

pick that way very fast. if something gets in your way... turn.


----------



## ToniS (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh, you just had to tease us with pictures, didn't you  

That looks amazing, you are really lucky to have one!


----------



## hanachanmaru (Jul 20, 2009)

Amazing !!! but i was wondering if how many of the guitar master builder here are doing this kinda exqusite ebony top? is this a gabon or madagascar ebony? but definately not macassar ebony of my knowing hehe nice piece of instrument !! and nice shredding too reminds me of rusty cooley on his 8 string jam lol


----------



## Maniacal (Jul 20, 2009)

HumanFuseBen said:


> goddamn, man, your picking is intense!!!! very fast and clean... any tips?



My book might help too....


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 20, 2009)

what's your book reference then please?


----------



## Elysian (Jul 20, 2009)

I approve, that thing is full of win.


----------



## Maniacal (Jul 20, 2009)

Shred Training - Online Guitar Tuition


----------



## chicks (Jul 20, 2009)

manical great playing very clean and tight , i just want to ask how long does it take to get used to the fanned frets , god do i want one of those guitars beautiful


----------



## Maniacal (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks chicks. Great playing from you too, I know first hand how hard it can be to sweep and pick on an 8 string. 


Really it didnt take very long at all, and going back my telecaster is very easy. I think after a few months it just becomes second nature. 

I too want another one of these guitars but I am pretty sure Doug is too busy to make me one.


----------



## damigu (Jul 20, 2009)

awesome guitar and great playing!


----------



## chicks (Jul 20, 2009)

thanks maniacal , yeh sweeping i think is the most difficult thing on a 8 , i absolulety love your black machine is there a waiting time for them .


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 20, 2009)

chicks said:


> thanks maniacal , yeh sweeping i think is the most difficult thing on a 8 , i absolutely love your black machine is there a waiting time for them .



well chicks i enquire about the same F8 as manical and that was 10 months ago, since then no news. i know i am on a waiting list of some sort, but timescales up to 2 years have been mentioned...mind you it means you can start saving up for this beast!!!


----------



## Maniacal (Jul 20, 2009)

I would just give up on waiting and get a Conklin or something.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 20, 2009)

i just love blackmachines, man... they're just so stuffed full of sex, it's insane. sleek and understated!


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jul 21, 2009)

This is definitely my favorite Blackmachine, I actually like it more than Bulb's F8.

Your book is awesome too, even if it makes my feel extremely inadequate every time I practice out of it


----------



## damigu (Jul 21, 2009)

i wish that:
a/ they were affordable, and
b/ they didn't have a multi-year waiting list

otherwise i'd have to give some very *VERY* serious thought about getting one.


----------



## chicks (Jul 21, 2009)

i dont suppose you have the music for the flight of the bumble bee , been trying to get it for ages , thanks


----------



## hairychris (Jul 21, 2009)

Hehe, an older 8. Niiiiiiice. You won't get EMGs on a new one!


----------



## MedShred (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow, fucking amazing. Black Machine are the more refined and elegant but bone crunching looking guitars on the fucking earth. Simply pure art.


----------



## Zachg (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow, that's a sweet guitar. Call me crazy, but I think it looks even cooler in the B&W pic at the begining.


----------



## Ironberry (Jul 30, 2009)

That. is. beautiful.


----------



## steshfm418 (Aug 18, 2009)

How much are BM guitars? I know at least $1,000 but I want one reguardless. Yep


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 18, 2009)

steshfm418 said:


> How much are BM guitars? I know at least $1,000 but I want one reguardless. Yep





More than that, they're customs after all.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 18, 2009)

steshfm418 said:


> How much are BM guitars? I know at least $1,000 but I want one reguardless. Yep



multiply that $1000 by between 3 and 6 depending on what model you're talking about


----------



## Shredmon (Jan 19, 2010)

WOW! This guitaqr is truely the Guitar of my dreams! i wouldnt change anything!
PERFECT!


----------



## gunho (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow Maniacal, that is truly the most beautiful thing i've ever seen!

A guitar for life. 

I was lucky enough to play a 7 string BM on the Diezel amp stand @ the recent Music Live show in Birmingham, UK. I was simply blown away, i didn't really care about the amp!

The guy from BM wasn't there but i was speaking to Jaden from Jaden guitars (who also make amazing beauties) who knows the BM guy, and he was telling me the story of how BM got started and the effort that's put into crafting them, you instantly want to take out a hefty loan to purchase one!


----------



## Lasik124 (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh My gosh. Dude that is beautiful. Wow Might just be the nicest 8 string I've ever seen!


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 19, 2010)

I've been GAS-ing so hard on BM's ever since I first went on this site like a year ago.
I would kill to have one!
Along with a Diesel amp?
I'd be able to die happy.


----------



## 8string (Jan 19, 2010)

Maniacal said:


> Shred Training - Online Guitar Tuition


 

Was about to buy that. And i still am


----------



## technomancer (Jan 19, 2010)

gunho said:


> and he was telling me the story of how BM got started and the effort that's put into crafting them, you instantly want to take out a hefty loan to purchase one!



Yes I understand he hand-builds each guitar with a pocket knife and a nail file and then sprinkles them with magic tone dust 

Apologies, couldn't resist as the amount of hype about these is astounding. They're incredibly nice guitars but the amount of ridiculous things I've heard people say about them gets to me sometimes


----------



## bulb (Jan 19, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Yes I understand he hand-builds each guitar with a pocket knife and a nail file and then sprinkles them with magic tone dust
> 
> Apologies, couldn't resist as the amount of hype about these is astounding. They're incredibly nice guitars but the amount of ridiculous things I've heard people say about them gets to me sometimes



In all fairness i felt exactly the way you did about them until i played Nolly's B2 and talked to Doug for hours about how he builds his guitars and saw just how crazy and passionate he is. He makes so little off of these guitars, and yet refuses to make it a bigger operation because his only interest is to craft the perfect guitars by his standards.
Yes there is a ton of hype, but i have never ever played a guitar that plays, feels or sounds even close to how good my B2 does. Just a/bing it with my other guitars for album tracking proved how much better it sounds in every regard. So i really believe the hype is there for a good reason and fully justified, all imo of course!


----------



## technomancer (Jan 19, 2010)

bulb said:


> In all fairness i felt exactly the way you did about them until i played Nolly's B2 and talked to Doug for hours about how he builds his guitars and saw just how crazy and passionate he is. He makes so little off of these guitars, and yet refuses to make it a bigger operation because his only interest is to craft the perfect guitars by his standards.
> Yes there is a ton of hype, but i have never ever played a guitar that plays, feels or sounds even close to how good my B2 does. Just a/bing it with my other guitars for album tracking proved how much better it sounds in every regard. So i really believe the hype is there for a good reason and fully justified, all imo of course!



Oh dude they're beautiful and I'm sure the full-on customs are astounding... it's the masses of people that have never been within a mile of one saying they're THE BEST GUITARZ EVAR that get to me 

PS PM me your paypal and I'll send you the $20 to upgrade your damn photobucket account  I want to look at your Koa some more


----------



## bulb (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah of course i understand, its obviously completely unreasonable to judge something you have never experienced for better or for worse.
Oh and save your money and just go here:
Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 19, 2010)

^You should label that link NSFW misha..


----------



## technomancer (Jan 19, 2010)

bulb said:


> Yeah of course i understand, its obviously completely unreasonable to judge something you have never experienced for better or for worse.
> Oh and save your money and just go here:
> Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket



Yeah not bashing the guitars at all... but fanbois make me laugh 

Also mmmmmm koa  just picked up a 1" x 12.5" x 53" slab that'll be going on some upcoming guitars for myself


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 19, 2010)

I know i saw this thread months ago. 

It's still insane. Any vids of you playing that beast?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 19, 2010)

bulb said:


> In all fairness i felt exactly the way you did about them until i played Nolly's B2 and talked to Doug for hours about how he builds his guitars and saw just how crazy and passionate he is. He makes so little off of these guitars, and yet refuses to make it a bigger operation because his only interest is to craft the perfect guitars by his standards.
> Yes there is a ton of hype, but i have never ever played a guitar that plays, feels or sounds even close to how good my B2 does. Just a/bing it with my other guitars for album tracking proved how much better it sounds in every regard. So i really believe the hype is there for a good reason and fully justified, all imo of course!



I suppose you have to treat most luthiers the same way until you play one for yourself. Its all well and good saying something is over-hyped, but it is hyped for a reason, and as you say, theres truth in whats said, BM making fucking good guitars.
I've never tried a Hufschmid or a KxK but I know they are good, because owners say they are. Whether they are my cup of tea I don't know I'd have to try one.


Also, what does A/Bing mean? I've heard the term a lot not sure what it refers to though, I may know already for all I know.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 19, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Also, what does A/Bing mean? I've heard the term a lot not sure what it refers to though, I may know already for all I know.



Playing one then playing the other one after the other. Or in this case, probably recording clips with different guitars then listening to them one after the other to see which sounds better.


----------



## bulb (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah exactly, and it was funny, my bro was there and hes not much of a gear head, so he was like "can a guitar REALLY make that much of a difference?" so instead of answering i just showed him the difference between the b2 and my other guitars and then he was like "Oh damn, it really does!!".
I basically did tracks with my b2, b6, vigier excalibur, carvin holdsworth, and jp6. The b6 and vigier were on the same level and quite awesome, and the carvin and the jp6 were definitely good, but the b2 was just bigger, brighter, yet fuller, and clearer but yet djentier, it just seemed to have a larger dynamic range than the other guitars.
I actually ended up rerecording all the 7 string layer and clean stuff (that i could get away with 6 strings) with the b2 because it sounded so much better than my jp7's layers, and my jp7 has been my goto guitar forever.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 19, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Playing one then playing the other one after the other. Or in this case, probably recording clips with different guitars then listening to them one after the other to see which sounds better.



Tah 



bulb said:


> Yeah exactly, and it was funny, my bro was there and hes not much of a gear head, so he was like "can a guitar REALLY make that much of a difference?" so instead of answering i just showed him the difference between the b2 and my other guitars and then he was like "Oh damn, it really does!!".
> I basically did tracks with my b2, b6, vigier excalibur, carvin holdsworth, and jp6. The b6 and vigier were on the same level and quite awesome, and the carvin and the jp6 were definitely good, but the b2 was just bigger, brighter, yet fuller, and clearer but yet djentier, it just seemed to have a larger dynamic range than the other guitars.
> I actually ended up rerecording all the 7 string layer and clean stuff (that i could get away with 6 strings) with the b2 because it sounded so much better than my jp7's layers, and my jp7 has been my goto guitar forever.



Blimey. They hold their own then  Do you have a B7 or plan on getting one in the future?


----------



## bulb (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a slot which i will definitely use to get a B7 and ask doug to make sound as close to my B2 as possible, it will be my main recording 7.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 19, 2010)

Bulb is secretly assassinating people for their BM build spots and forging letters signing them over 

And wow have we derailed this thread


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 19, 2010)

bulb said:


> I have a slot which i will definitely use to get a B7 and ask doug to make sound as close to my B2 as possible, it will be my main recording 7.



Oooh I look forward to seeing it


----------



## gunho (Jan 19, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Yes I understand he hand-builds each guitar with a pocket knife and a nail file and then sprinkles them with magic tone dust
> 
> Apologies, couldn't resist as the amount of hype about these is astounding. They're incredibly nice guitars but the amount of ridiculous things I've heard people say about them gets to me sometimes



I can understand your frustration when it's a [email protected] who's never played or even seen one for that matter! Sorry for expressing some BM love.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 20, 2010)

finish and top of this blackmachine are stunning. that's exactly the type of stuff i love.


----------



## Meshugger (Jan 20, 2010)

One of these days when i happen to have some extra cash....


----------



## Daemon (Jan 20, 2010)

The new Blackmachines deisgn is just gorgeous, i want one lol


----------



## hairychris (Jan 20, 2010)

bulb said:


> I have a slot which i will definitely use to get a B7 and ask doug to make sound as close to my B2 as possible, it will be my main recording 7.



Do you have any idea how much I want one of those?


----------



## technomancer (Jan 20, 2010)

gunho said:


> I can understand your frustration when it's a [email protected] who's never played or even seen one for that matter! Sorry for expressing some BM love.



Apologies, I realize I quoted you but it was more directed in general than in any way at you specifically


----------



## damigu (Jan 20, 2010)

i love the design.

but could they handle a kahler? that body looks like it might be a bit thin even for a kahler's relatively small route.


----------



## Beardyman (Jan 20, 2010)

damigu said:


> i love the design.
> 
> but could they handle a kahler? that body looks like it might be a bit thin even for a kahler's relatively small route.


 
AFAIK Doug refuses to use trems of any sort on his guitars. I'd imagine even a Kahler's route would be too deep though. I remember a few years back, he was working on having custom floyds made that would fit in his guitars, I seen the beginning of the build, but I have no idea if it ever happened.


----------



## damigu (Jan 20, 2010)

i know he doesn't make them with trems at all, but i've always held out hope that they could be retrofit with a kahler because if i ever did acquire the money to justify a blackmachine purchase, i'd want it to ultimately have a kahler.

because i'm always drooling over pics like these.


----------



## hairychris (Jan 21, 2010)

Beardyman said:


> AFAIK Doug refuses to use trems of any sort on his guitars. I'd imagine even a Kahler's route would be too deep though. I remember a few years back, he was working on having custom floyds made that would fit in his guitars, I seen the beginning of the build, but I have no idea if it ever happened.



True, he was working of getting a FR with a custom sustain block because the body's so thin. It didn't get anywhere AFAIK.

As for a Kahler I'm not sure whether there are practical considerations, or whether he'll just not build a guitar with a trem on general principal! I've not asked whether a flat mounted trem is an option, I was originally considering it but I got used to fixed bridges between those considerations and going ahead with a build. 

EDIT: You need to route 1 inch for the 73xx series. That's around 25mm. My B6 and B7 are both 30mm in body depth. Won't work...

EDIT 2: 7330 is a zero route. Not sure, in that case.


----------



## Troegenator (Jan 21, 2010)

God damn thats sexy. I also totally agree with the owners theory on paint just hindering the tone. Thats why all the paint on all my guitars has been stripped off, and what a difference it makes!


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 21, 2010)

maybe someone here can answer the question, why do builders seem to hate trems? I know doug and Hufschmid no longer build with them. is there a specific reason?


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 21, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> maybe someone here can answer the question, why do builders seem to hate trems? I know doug and Hufschmid no longer build with them. is there a specific reason?


 
I believe that Hufschmid stopped offering trems on their guitars because he had a bad experience with a Kahler (lack of tuning stability).


----------



## bulb (Jan 21, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> maybe someone here can answer the question, why do builders seem to hate trems? I know doug and Hufschmid no longer build with them. is there a specific reason?



im pretty sure its a combination of preference and at least in the case of blackmachine just the fact that the guitar is too thin.
keep in mind what i said about doug, he likes to build for himself, the only reason he would offer a trem is because customers want one, if he could do it easily he would have, but it would require so much work for him to do something hes not crazy about its not worth it, and as far as "the customer is always right", when you have a 3 year wait list of people who dont mind having a hard tail, you can get away with not making a trem guitar hehe!


----------



## george galatis (Jan 21, 2010)

;\\\ fook!


----------



## cvinos (Jan 21, 2010)

can't wait for it to be my turn!


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 21, 2010)

bulb said:


> im pretty sure its a combination of preference and at least in the case of blackmachine just the fact that the guitar is too thin.
> keep in mind what i said about doug, he likes to build for himself, the only reason he would offer a trem is because customers want one, if he could do it easily he would have, but it would require so much work for him to do something hes not crazy about its not worth it, and as far as "the customer is always right", when you have a 3 year wait list of people who dont mind having a hard tail, you can get away with not making a trem guitar hehe!



yeah i see whatchu guys mean.

It kinda makes me want to build a BM copy with a floyd though. Just as a challenge.

i have the tools and skills necessary to mill my own hardware, im just uber lazy.


----------



## Maniacal (Jan 23, 2010)

You don't need a Black Machine. Today I added a beautiful £110 Ashton 6 string to my collection, plays like a dream!

£110, no waiting list and some very shit pickups. What more could you want?


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 23, 2010)

Maniacal said:


> You don't need a Black Machine. Today I added a beautiful £110 Ashton 6 string to my collection, plays like a dream!
> 
> £110, no waiting list and some very shit pickups. What more could you want?



A delicious ebony top


----------



## Maniacal (Jan 23, 2010)

mmmmmmmmmm ooooooo baby


----------



## Internection (Jan 24, 2010)

not only did i cream, but i totally just ruined my shorts. thats quite the instrument


----------



## foreverburn (Jan 25, 2010)

Hella awesome guitar! What a beauty!


----------



## pylyo (Jan 25, 2010)

the best lookin' guitar ever. seriously.


----------



## foreverburn (Jan 27, 2010)

BTW I second the fleshlight idea. =)


----------



## noizfx (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm new to this site so I'm sorry if I asked something that has been answered...

Anyone know what kind of guitar bridge this is?
I'm looking to get a custom ESP 8 string but I can't figure out a good 8 string bridge that I like...

I'm not a fan of the Hipshots, not a fan of the Kahlers either, so I was looking at the ABM which I heard is quite troublesome due to the fact that you have to ground each saddle individually (not my problem if I order one!), and it looks like you cannot adjust the intonation?

This bridge however, looks good... anyone know which bridge this is or if this is something that could be purchased separately for the ESP guys to put in? Or any other suggestions for a 8 strings bridge? Thanks!

The guitar looks awesome by the way... would also like a chance to play with a blackmachine...


----------



## CFB (Dec 30, 2010)

As far as I know ESP doesn't even make fan fretted guitars.


----------



## TMM (Dec 30, 2010)

noizfx said:


> Anyone know what kind of guitar bridge this is?
> I'm looking to get a custom ESP 8 string but I can't figure out a good 8 string bridge that I like...



Google 



Blackmachine's Site said:


> ABM single string bridge


----------



## noizfx (Jan 2, 2011)

CFB said:


> As far as I know ESP doesn't even make fan fretted guitars.



No I'm not looking for a fan fretted 8 string, just a regular fixed scale actually, so ESP would make those .



TMM said:


> Google



Thanks but those are not the ABM single string brides? I know of those which appears on the Blackmachines on their website, but those particular guitar has a different type of bridges that's why I'm not sure... Unless it's another model of the ABM single string bridge that I couldn't find on their website.


----------



## Bobulot (Jan 2, 2011)

noizfx said:


> No I'm not looking for a fan fretted 8 string, just a regular fixed scale actually, so ESP would make those .
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks but those are not the ABM single string brides? I know of those which appears on the Blackmachines on their website, but those particular guitar has a different type of bridges that's why I'm not sure... Unless it's another model of the ABM single string bridge that I couldn't find on their website.



The bridge used on early Blackmachine eights, both on the straight scale and fan-fretted models, was a piece of ebony fitted with Graphtech Wilkinson style saddles, which can be bought individually here:
Products.&.Ordering - Graph Tech
He started making 8 strings before many of the bridges used today, like the Hipshot or the ABM single string, were widely available. Oni Guitars uses Wilkinson saddles in a lot of their ERG builds too.


----------



## noizfx (Jan 3, 2011)

Bobulot said:


> The bridge used on early Blackmachine eights, both on the straight scale and fan-fretted models, was a piece of ebony fitted with Graphtech Wilkinson style saddles, which can be bought individually here:
> Products.&.Ordering - Graph Tech
> He started making 8 strings before many of the bridges used today, like the Hipshot or the ABM single string, were widely available. Oni Guitars uses Wilkinson saddles in a lot of their ERG builds too.



Thanks for the info! So that was just works of creativity eh? Maybe I could use single Floyd style saddles and mount it like the Blackmachine here... Except the screws will be way too long 

I would hope to use a Floyd Rose style because I've been using the Floyds for over 10 years, and I'm used to the feel when I put my palm on the bridge. Too bad I emailed the guys at Floyd Rose and they said they're looking into making a 8 strings Floyd Rose but may only START on the project in Q2 2011, so who knows if it'll actually come out or when?

Yea I've been looking at the Oni Guitars too except some of them say custom bridges so I was disappointed. Would love to just use the ABM single string saddles if you can adjust intonation though...


----------



## BlackStar7 (Jan 3, 2011)

Stunning guitar. Forgive my ignorance, but can anyone explain the significance of it being fan-fretted? Always wondered about those when I've seen them in videos, but never knew that was the proper terminology, will have to do some research...


----------



## The McThief (Jan 3, 2011)

How do you even GET a Blackmachine? I've looked at the site and there was nowhere with prices or anything haha


----------



## Xaios (Jan 3, 2011)

BlackStar7 said:


> Stunning guitar. Forgive my ignorance, but can anyone explain the significance of it being fan-fretted? Always wondered about those when I've seen them in videos, but never knew that was the proper terminology, will have to do some research...



Basically, you get the nice piano-like clarity on your lower tuned strings that comes with longer scale length which makes for excellent rhythm tone, while maintaining the midi-er tone on your higher tuned strings so they have a tone that will cut through the mix, particularly while soloing. It's also more conducive to extreme tunings. At 25" scale length, tuning to a super low F# as you would on a normal 8 string wouldn't sound particularly good (it would be fairly muddy, not well defined), and you'd have to use an extremely high gauge string to keep tuning stability. Conversely, tuning a high E on a 30" scale would require a very thin, and thus very fragile, string, and it would also sound quite brittle. Fanning the frets and varying the scale length allows you to have the best of both worlds on guitars with lots of strings. Of course, you can also apply a more subtle fan, such as 25.5" to 27" on a 7 string, just for personal preference.



The McThief said:


> How do you even GET a Blackmachine? I've looked at the site and there was nowhere with prices or anything haha



It's not easy these days. Even if you could get on the waiting list (and I don't think Doug is currently accepting new orders on the list), the wait would be something like 2+ years. They're also extremely valuable on the secondary market, in some cases selling for higher than their original purchase price. They are a very sought after instrument, that's for sure.


----------



## Bobulot (Jan 3, 2011)

noizfx said:


> Would love to just use the ABM single string saddles if you can adjust intonation though...



You can adjust intonation within a generous range and adjust action as well. It's hard to see in pictures but they do have a tiny screw that you use an allen key to lock for intonation, you just move the saddle back and forth by hand and lock it when you have it in the right place. This can make setting the intonation more of a job than it is on other guitars but it also allows for a much greater overall range than is possible with many traditional straight bridges. If you look at the picture here:
Blackmachine 8
...you'll notice that Doug actually centers each bridge on it's "ideal" intonation point, so you can have as much range as possible to tune up/tune down, change string gauges etc.
If you know that you would be tuning down to drop E or lower for example, the entire 8th string bridge could be installed farther back an extra mm or two to make sure you have range to intonate.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 3, 2011)

The McThief said:


> How do you even GET a Blackmachine? I've looked at the site and there was nowhere with prices or anything haha



At this point you don't 

Basically Doug is finishing off a couple of custom orders, then just building what he feels like from his lumber stock this year. Those guitars will be offered to his waiting list, and if nobody buys them they'll be listed on the Blackmachine website for sale.

So basically if you really want one set aside $4000+ and wait for one to show up for sale on the site or used


----------



## GATA4 (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow......spectacular instrument.


----------



## Samarus (Jan 4, 2011)

Ladies and gentlemen, God exists. This guitar proves it, if anything.

xD


----------



## noizfx (Jan 9, 2011)

Bobulot said:


> You can adjust intonation within a generous range and adjust action as well. It's hard to see in pictures but they do have a tiny screw that you use an allen key to lock for intonation, you just move the saddle back and forth by hand and lock it when you have it in the right place. This can make setting the intonation more of a job than it is on other guitars but it also allows for a much greater overall range than is possible with many traditional straight bridges. If you look at the picture here:
> Blackmachine 8
> ...you'll notice that Doug actually centers each bridge on it's "ideal" intonation point, so you can have as much range as possible to tune up/tune down, change string gauges etc.
> If you know that you would be tuning down to drop E or lower for example, the entire 8th string bridge could be installed farther back an extra mm or two to make sure you have range to intonate.



Oh man thanks! I've tried looking for photos to see the close up to see if the intonation could be adjusted but I just can't figure it out! Now that you said the intonation could be adjusted then that has just made up my mind! When I'm getting a custom 8-strings I'll use the ABM then... although I haven't decided whether I want it fanned or just fixed scale, haha.


----------

